# Solder Station



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Okay gang I want to start taking things to the next level. So I want to start with a temperature controled work station. I havent done any serious soldering since tech school in the Air Force (many moons ago) so I would like to know what everyones thoughts are on what they use now at work and/or home. I am looking for something analog with a temp display and under say $150.00. I did see a few at the places we all regularly purchase from so not so much where you got it but make model and why. 
Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I use the http://www.amazon.com/WELLER-WES51-SOLDERING-STATION/dp/B0002BSQS0/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2/105-1585081-7159630?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1180629356&sr=8-2 for mine. It doesn't have a temp display, but does have an analog temp control. It works really well and I've been using for about three years now. Tips for it are easily obtainable in a variety of sizes.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Click on "see larger image"...

I don't have a station..just a pencil type iron, no temp control, but then I don't use it for much.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> LOL! Click on "see larger image"...


I know what you mean doc. I hate when they do that.

Just for giggles 
http://www.cooperhandtools.com/onlinecatalog/images/WES51_300.jpg


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I have this setup...it made all the difference in the world in my ability to solder.

http://www.howardelectronics.com/xytronic/137ESD.html


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got the Weller WES51 as well. It's a great mid level soldering station.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thankyou for the input looks like the weller wins.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Man, and I just have 4 different soldering irons. A 15, 30, 40 and 100. Maybe I should invest in a temp controlled one.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hahhahaha bourno....

i have a 20/40 temp control


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a 20/20 temp control. I look to see if it's hot with my eyes and if it is, I use it! LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

that must hurt!


----------

